# Pretty older girl needs home from Oregon



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Not the best photo but she looks like she'd make someone a great companion. 




__





Adopets







adopt.adopets.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It hurts my heart that old dogs end up in shelters. It's a crappy thing to do to a loyal friend. I want to bring them all home.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh she is darling! Her ears are so adorable. I hope she finds a home fast


----------



## poconoman (Dec 7, 2020)

She's gorgeous and those ears! 😍


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is not a great shelter if you are a dog. There is an other nice Shepherd type there.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_That is not a great shelter if you are a dog. There is an other nice Shepherd type there._

Agreed. It's the county facility. They do the best they can but with limited funds and all the craziness that goes with being 'the dog catcher'. We found Ellie there and they are really the nicest people who do what they can to help the animals but they must do it with funding from Multnomah county and donations. That's why I hopefully put the available adoptees up here, I hope by spreading the word and photo, it will find someone who would like to have a nice dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

She deserves another chance in a good home. 
One day I might be the dog equivalent of the crazy cat lady and have 12 shelter dogs and a lot of "private property - stay out" signs ....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That would be a dog after Deja if I am still somewhat fit before resorting to a Cairn or something that size.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Poor thing. How can anyone abandon a dog that has given them 8 good years?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> It hurts my heart that old dogs end up in shelters. It's a crappy thing to do to a loyal friend. I want to bring them all home.


Now you know why I said I won't be getting another dog (in another thread). It's got to be hard on them, and who knows where they'll end up! I just don't have it in me to do that to a partner...


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> Poor thing. How can anyone abandon a dog that has given them 8 good years?


unfortunately it happens all the time - at the rescue i volunteer at 5+ year old dogs frequently come in - some relinquished, some found as strays - it always breaks my heart seeing the seniors coming in (i always spend time with them and spoil them with bully stick or two) and hoping that some kind soul sees the beauty of adopting and providing a loving environment for those in their golden years

below is Mr Jansen - 8-9 years old. sweet and "distinguished" as can be -enjoying a bully stick, probably for the first time in his life - i hope daily that he finds the right family that gives him the love he deserves

i hope the same for the adorable flobby eared girl in Oregon


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A neighbor tried to give me her 8 year old lab some years ago because she remodeled and didn’t want the new floors and furniture to get dirty. She knew I fostered dogs. I was full, couldn’t handle another dog, so I refused and she gave her away to someone on craigslist. Then I found out later they lost all their money, had to sell the house and move into a small apartment that didn’t allow dogs, so it was financial. If she had told me the truth I might have helped her.


----------

